# IVF @ St Marys (manchester) with high fsh



## claireh05 (Aug 5, 2005)

We're currently at the top of the wait list after 3long years during which my fsh has risen and fallen (lowest 9, highest 19 - last tested 14) i'm awaiting my fsh results at the moment before learning if we'll be accepted for treatment.  Have any of you had experience of high fsh at a nhs clinic and if so what was the cut off point for treatment

thanks ladies
Claire


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to report bad news but  Dr Lieberman at St Marys diagnosed  me with high fsh (11.5) and he wasn't sympathetic. I would try and see someone other than him. I am looking for another RE.


----------



## claireh05 (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh dear this doesn't sound very promising   When you say unsympathetic do you mean you weren't allowed treatment at all.  Did they speak to you about donor eggs and if so do you know if they provide anon donors

thanks in advance
claire


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

I had my first appointment with him to get my infertility investigation test results and the news I had high fsh came right out of the blue - I had no idea. So I was reeling when he told me. Then in his next breath he advised me to get on the phone to relatives to ask if they could give me an egg.

I'm really sorry to give you this news, but maybe he said this to me because he knows the IVF waiting list is so long and I would be right at the back of the queue. As you've been waiting all this time he's bound to be more sympathetic. If he's not you should tell him to avail himself of some of the more recent research which suggests that women with high FSH are not necessarily lost causes (especially women whose scores fluctuate) for IVF with their own eggs - they just need a different IVF treatment protocol. 

Best of luck.


----------



## claireh05 (Aug 5, 2005)

Morveen

Just wanted to update you after we had our first consultation at St Marys with Dr Patchava yesterday.  My last tested FSH was at 14.1 and they are happy to start treatment with my own eggs as soon as next week.  We was expecting to have a fight on our hands persuading them to let us use our own eggs but they were brilliant.  So after 3 long years we're finally on the move

Claire


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Claire

Just wanted to comment on your fsh question, glad you have now got it sorted anyway but I am with CARE Manchester (private- unfortunately) and when I asked about my fsh and they didn't have the notes, the nurse said 'oh well it would have to have been below 12 or I wouldn't be on the tx'

I know you are all sorted now and I wish you all the luck in the world, fsh is only a small part of this anyway, but I thought I would let you know that another clinic made that comment, so not only St Marys who might say this.  Hope you can get started real soon  



Cheryl x


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Dear Clare - that's brilliant - I'm so happy for you. It would be evil for them to turn you away after you've been waiting for so long. Maybe Dr Patchava is a bit more sympathetic to high FSH than Dr Lieberman though.


Cheryl - I called CARE manchester after Dr Lieberman insisted on donor eggs and they said they would treat me (they also said what you just said, that 'FSH is only a small part of it'), but then my FSH is below 12, so maybe if it were any higher they would be reluctant.


----------

